# Ear crop question (Ear not standing)



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello, my dog got her ears cropped about a week ago.
I go back to remove stitches on wednesday.

One of her ears folds back. Will I need to tape? Because some people tell me that it goes back up as she grows.

Here are the pics. Sometimes it lays flat back.




























If I do need to tape, what method would work best?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I think you do need to tape them up.

Let Indigo Bully Connection see this thread, she'll help you.


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

I was reading some older posts and there was a technique where you tape them down, not up.

Like you wrap gauze bandages to make it fold down.

Would that be better?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DO NOT TAPE THEM DOWN, that was a crazy post, why would you want your dogs ears to lay on top of the head? Tape the ears like breeders and show ppl have been doing since crops were done. Check this thread out
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17819-my-pits-ears-wont-stay-up.html


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> DO NOT TAPE THEM DOWN, that was a crazy post, why would you want your dogs ears to lay on top of the head? Tape the ears like breeders and show ppl have been doing since crops were done. Check this thread out
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17819-my-pits-ears-wont-stay-up.html


Not back, but down.
Let me see that post...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

here's a thread that I posted in with my method. Scroll to post number 11

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17266-help-pitbull-ear-crop.html


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> here's a thread that I posted in with my method. Scroll to post number 11
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17266-help-pitbull-ear-crop.html


you know..you are one of the smartest persons on this site!i never stop being educated by you!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

belindabone said:


> you know..you are one of the smartest persons on this site!i never stop being educated by you!


Awe man now we will never hear the end of it!! LMAO jk


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Awe man now we will never hear the end of it!! LMAO jk


i know,but you gotta give credit when credit is due!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep, my head is as big as one of those darn balloons that were launched in Alb. NM last week! lmao just kidding.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yep, my head is as big as one of those darn balloons that were launched in Alb. NM last week! lmao just kidding.


:hug:!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! yeah the balloons are cool till you live here and try to go somewhere with out getting stuck in traffic! lol This morning I was stuck for EVER in traffic!! I think it ends this week.
Yeah Shana is one smart cookie!


----------

